# Series 2 drive upgrade issues



## bhornby (Jan 7, 2010)

I just upgraded my Series 2 Tivo TCD24004A with a 1 GB drive, the WD10EADS. PATA-SATA adapter was bought on Amazon for 8 bucks. Drive was imaged using Instantcake. Software worked fine and Guided setup etc. Now this drive does not have the soft start problems I have since noted after buying the drive (I think I would have picked another model if I had read the posts first!) but the upgraded Tivo does have a key problem - large delay on command response. Pushing Tivo button, for example, has a delay up to 30s or so before the menu comes up. Shows record fine and can be played, though for example fast forward has a similar wait. System previously had a dual 160 gb setup with no problems. 

Likely I am missing something stupid - PATA-SATA adapter needs to be upgraded, or drive has a setting somewhere or ...? 

Any help most appreciated!

Brian


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

So you think the remote delay might be a hard drive issue? I wonder if it just isn't the remote batteries going bad. Mine acts like that when they do.


----------



## bhornby (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks very much. Actually I don't think so, as I see the light indicated on the Tivo that the comand was accepted right away, and then the delay. Given that - I will try the new battery trick - ready to try anything.

On hard drive issue- if not something silly around the controller it has to be related to the hard drive upgrade, as the old setup worked fine.


----------



## bhornby (Jan 7, 2010)

I just checked again - not anything to do with remote. It will work better after I start using it - but there is the 15-20s delay when first pushing the Tivo button. Perhaps this has to do with the "Green" spin-down feature? Surely it doesn't take that long to spin up? Any more thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Southcross (Nov 28, 2008)

bhornby said:


> I just checked again - not anything to do with remote. It will work better after I start using it - but there is the 15-20s delay when first pushing the Tivo button. Perhaps this has to do with the "Green" spin-down feature? Surely it doesn't take that long to spin up? Any more thoughts appreciated.


interesting... since I plan to upgrade my S2, and was looking at various "Green" drives, I'm going to follow this...


----------



## bhornby (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok - I now have worked out the issue. I suspect it is a reasonably common issue so worth noting if you are upgrading your drive yourself. 

Problem was around IDE cable. I swapped it out for another cable I had lying around, and the new one worked fine. Note even new cables may not work, and I haven't done full research on this, but looks like you should avoid long cables. A top-of-the line Belkin cable I purchased to check out didn't work and the Tivo almost froze up completely &#8211; cable was 18&#8221; long. I normally use Belkin products and love them, so my suspicion is longer lengths don&#8217;t work and shorter is better, and try to get a cable with the least amount of crosstalk as possible. I have something that works now; if I was had to buy another one to try I was going to try the &#8220;Round Mini IDE Cables 6"&#8221; I found by Google search. Not sure if that particular cable works, but my research indicated shorter is better.

On the drive &#8211; no issues what so ever, quiet, fast, and I do not see any of the issues that I saw posted elsewhere on the WD10EADS drive when rebooting or resetting system. Reviewing posts I do note most people go with the WD10EVVS which is supposed to be DVR configured, so if costs are about the same you may consider that as a safer bet.


----------

